# Madri e padri con ambizioni professionali



## bettypage (5 Dicembre 2015)

Mi chiedevo se poi alla fine sto equilibrio tra la realizzazione personale e il ruolo genitoriale si riesce davvero a trovare. Voglio dire che non ci credo per niente che è la qualità del tempo e non la quantità che conta. Non lo so, io mi sono parcheggiata per seguire i figli piccoletti con la speranza di recuperare terreno appena si avviano a quel minimo di indipendenza, mio marito per carità, è super presente ma ora per lui è dovuto il passaggio up. Sta valutando proposte è la costante è disponibilità a viaggiare per il mondo per un buon 50%dell attività.E io che dovrei fare? Seguirlo o starmene qui a crescere i bimbi nel mentre. Boh ho come la sensazione che o fai bene la madre e moglie o bene la professione. Non se ne esce insomma. In Italia poi...


----------



## Brunetta (5 Dicembre 2015)

Credo che in Italia o sulla luna se con i figli non ci sei, non ci sei.
Quando ho mandato i miei bimbi al nido ci sono state persone che hanno criticato.
Ma quando uscivano c'ero. Voglio dire che ero presente con la mente e il cuore.
Non conta molto essere presenti tutto il giorno fisicamente se non si è davvero presenti e in ascolto.
A me sembra che siano tutti preoccupati di dare mille occasioni formative e creative ai figli, quando basterebbe lasciare tempo di giocare e fare cose insieme fosse anche la spesa e preparare la cena.


----------



## bettypage (6 Dicembre 2015)

Io intendo dire che se padre e madre o entrambi dedicano 8/10 ore al proprio lavoro e "delegano" l'assistenza dei figli ad altri, i figli ne risentono secondo me.  (Ho amiche lavoratrici che vedono i mariti nel week and e il resto della settimana vivono fuori casa.)
Viceversa se la madre si dedica esclusivamente a far la mamma/casalinga accantonando le sue aspirazioni professionali comincia ad aver insofferenza. Mi chiedo qual è il punto di equilibrio tra i due estremi. Parlo soprattutto degli anni relativi alla prima infanzia.


----------



## perplesso (6 Dicembre 2015)

bettypage ha detto:


> Io intendo dire che se padre e madre o entrambi dedicano 8/10 ore al proprio lavoro e "delegano" l'assistenza dei figli ad altri, i figli ne risentono secondo me.  (Ho amiche lavoratrici che vedono i mariti nel week and e il resto della settimana vivono fuori casa.)
> Viceversa se la madre si dedica esclusivamente a far la mamma/casalinga accantonando le sue aspirazioni professionali comincia ad aver insofferenza. Mi chiedo qual è il punto di equilibrio tra i due estremi. Parlo soprattutto degli anni relativi alla prima infanzia.


domanda da un miliardo di dollari.

posso risponderti quello che mi disse anni fa un PM presso cui facevo tirocinio.

"se voi fate il magistrato o il medico o il manager, non sposate un magistrato,un medico o un manager perchè sarebbe un'unione tra estranei"

l'idea è di evitare situazioni estreme.    se possibile.


----------



## Brunetta (6 Dicembre 2015)

Purtroppo anche senza voler essere il manager mega galattico a molti lavoratori viene richiesto un impegno orario e turni assurdi. Mia figlia esce spesso dopo le 19 e mio figlio fa turni che gli permetterebbero di accompagnare o riprendere dei bambini solo alternativamente e due settimane al mese.
Le condizioni di lavoro precarie non fanno venire l'idea di opporsi.
Certamente tutto questo crea posti di lavoro: le babysitter, per chi può permetterselo.
Però esiste una legislazione che permette di prendere congedi, anche alternati, nei primi anni dei bambini.
Resto dell'idea però che quando si sta con i figli bisogna esserci.
Se si vuole tutto, non si può lamentarsi di trascurare qualcosa.
Anche i figli ci realizzano, forse più di ogni altra cosa, e non si può metterli in fondo nella scala delle priorità.


----------



## perplesso (6 Dicembre 2015)

Credo che Betty intendesse non tanto un trantran quotidiano da grande città, in cui anche se tardi a casa ci si arriva ogni giorno.

lei sta parlando della situazione in cui tuo marito puoi non vederlo per settimane o mesi interi perchè sta in giro per il mondo per il lavoro.

mi vengono un paio di situazione conosciute.   la soluzione è stata che la moglie resta a casa oppure fa un lavoretto d'ufficio part time quando i figli sono almeno in età da scuola media


----------



## Brunetta (6 Dicembre 2015)

perplesso ha detto:


> Credo che Betty intendesse non tanto un trantran quotidiano da grande città, in cui anche se tardi a casa ci si arriva ogni giorno.
> 
> lei sta parlando della situazione in cui tuo marito puoi non vederlo per settimane o mesi interi perchè sta in giro per il mondo per il lavoro.
> 
> mi vengono un paio di situazione conosciute.   la soluzione è stata che la moglie resta a casa oppure fa un lavoretto d'ufficio part time quando i figli sono almeno in età da scuola media


Beh ma mi sembra ovvio che qualcuno ste creature le debba seguire.


----------



## Flavia (6 Dicembre 2015)

tenendo presente che tante situazioni
lavorative non potrebbero esistere
senza il contributo fondamentale dei "nonni"
che sono sempre di più un perno
sul quale la società può permettersi
di continuare a girare e produrre
sono definiti la "silver generation"


----------



## Divì (6 Dicembre 2015)

Ho sempre pensato che alcune professioni e alcune carriere siano impegnative come matrimoni e famiglie. Volere entrambe le cose rasenta la bigamia......


----------



## Brunetta (6 Dicembre 2015)

Divì ha detto:


> Ho sempre pensato che alcune professioni e alcune carriere siano impegnative come matrimoni e famiglie. Volere entrambe le cose rasenta la bigamia......


Era la riflessione che stavo per fare.
Credo che sia un problema attuale  (anche se nella natura umana, come illustra il proverbio della botte piena e la moglie ubriaca) ogni scelta comporta l'esclusione di altre.


----------



## Horny (6 Dicembre 2015)

vabe ma non si tratta tanto di ambizioni.
non tutti hanno mariti che da soli possono mantenere i figli.
soprattutto nelle grandi città, dove la vita costa di più,
con tipo due figli bisogna lavorare in due, non è neppure una scelta.
inoltre i figli crescono, e i matrimoni finiscono.
c'est la vie.


----------



## Brunetta (6 Dicembre 2015)

Horny ha detto:


> vabe ma non si tratta tanto di ambizioni.
> non tutti hanno mariti che da soli possono mantenere i figli.
> soprattutto nelle grandi città, dove la vita costa di più,
> con tipo due figli bisogna lavorare in due, non è neppure una scelta.
> ...


Lungi da me auspicare madri casalinghe, come non auspico padri casalinghi e anzi mi fa paura la donna che investe solo sulla famiglia.

Però si può lavorare senza trovarsi in condizioni di non vedere i figli.
Potrei anche arrivare a fare ragionamenti sull'accettazione acritica della società così come si è strutturata in funzione di un sistema economico.
Certo che se da questo sistema si ricavano importanti vantaggi economici poi non ci si può lamentare di dovere dare meno spazio agli affetti.


----------



## Horny (6 Dicembre 2015)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Lungi da me auspicare madri casalinghe, come non auspico padri casalinghi e anzi mi fa paura la donna che investe solo sulla famiglia.
> 
> Però si può lavorare senza trovarsi in condizioni di non vedere i figli.
> Potrei anche arrivare a fare ragionamenti sull'accettazione acritica della società così come si è strutturata in funzione di un sistema economico.
> Certo che se da questo sistema si ricavano importanti vantaggi economici poi non ci si può lamentare di dovere dare meno spazio agli affetti.


ciao brunetta 
si può lavorare in tanti modi, certo.
sui vantaggi economici...vero.
poi in tanti casi neppure ci sono.
ad esempio se uno è lavoratore dipendente,  e diciamo un impiegato,
che non è un manager con responsabilità, o un chirurgo, piuttosto,
o un insegnate. ma diciamo un impiegato delle poste, con figli.
se ha che so, una forte cistite, con febbre, che fa?
farmaci a gogo e va a lavorare e poi torna in stato semicomatoso la sera dai figli?
perché mi stò ponendo alcune domande ultimamente......



perplesso ha detto:


> domanda da un miliardo di dollari.
> 
> posso risponderti quello che mi disse anni fa un PM presso cui facevo tirocinio.
> 
> ...


ciao perplesso,
ma un manager e un medico?



perplesso ha detto:


> Credo che Betty intendesse non tanto un trantran quotidiano da grande città, in cui anche se tardi a casa ci si arriva ogni giorno.
> 
> lei sta parlando della situazione in cui tuo marito puoi non vederlo per settimane o mesi interi perchè sta in giro per il mondo per il lavoro.
> 
> mi vengono un paio di situazione conosciute.   la soluzione è stata che la moglie resta a casa oppure fa un lavoretto d'ufficio part time quando i figli sono almeno in età da scuola media


conosco una situazione in cui entrambi i genitori sono in giro per il mondo.
con figli in età scuola elementare.
secondo me non è che sia una famiglia che funziona peggio di altre....anzi.
i nonni, ad esempio, possono costituire un punto di riferimento importante.
comunque di solito sì, finisce così.
nel caso di cui parlo, alla fine si è stabilizzato chi ha trovato il posto migliore
per far crescere i figli.



Flavia ha detto:


> tenendo presente che tante situazioni
> lavorative non potrebbero esistere
> senza il contributo fondamentale dei "nonni"
> che sono sempre di più un perno
> ...


decisamente io ho una affinità con flavia.



Divì ha detto:


> Ho sempre pensato che alcune professioni e alcune carriere siano impegnative come matrimoni e famiglie. Volere entrambe le cose rasenta la bigamia......


che commento intelligente :up:
si vede che la tendenza alla bi/poli/gamia è nella nostra nature,
e utile a fini produttivi.


----------



## Brunetta (6 Dicembre 2015)

Io ero partita pensando a lavoratori normali, come i miei figli, o a lavoratori di centri commerciali aperti 24h su 24 e 7/7 giorni o infermieri o addetti alle pulizie degli uffici.
Se uno è chirurgo o manager potrà almeno pagare la babysitter.
Credo che si debbano compiere scelte e rinunciare alla vita di società.
È sempre una questione di scala di priorità.


----------



## perplesso (6 Dicembre 2015)

Horny ha detto:


> ciao perplesso,
> ma un manager e un medico?


non ho capito la domanda



Horny ha detto:


> conosco una situazione in cui entrambi i genitori sono in giro per il mondo.
> con figli in età scuola elementare.
> secondo me non è che sia una famiglia che funziona peggio di altre....anzi.
> i nonni, ad esempio, possono costituire un punto di riferimento importante.
> ...


vedo che giriamo tutti attorno al solito concetto.     certe scelte di carriera dipendono anche dal fatto di avere o meno i nonni alle spalle.    magari dovremmo chiedere a Betty lei come sta messa, da questo punto di vista.


----------



## spleen (6 Dicembre 2015)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Lungi da me auspicare madri casalinghe, come non auspico padri casalinghi e anzi mi fa paura la donna che investe solo sulla famiglia.
> 
> Però si può lavorare senza trovarsi in condizioni di non vedere i figli.
> *Potrei anche arrivare a fare ragionamenti sull'accettazione acritica della società così come si è strutturata in funzione di un sistema economico.*
> Certo che se da questo sistema si ricavano importanti vantaggi economici poi non ci si può lamentare di dovere dare meno spazio agli affetti.


Non è una faccenda secondaria, è il vero punto del problema, per quanto esistano delle professioni che oggettivamente impegnano lontano dalla famiglia.
Alla nascita di mio figlio e mia figlia, la moglie ha deciso per un periodo di non lavorare, per seguire i bimbi, grazie al cielo io guadagnavo abbastanza. Quando sono stati grandicelli ha ripreso per sua volontà, sentiva il bisogno di applicarsi in qualcosa, di uscire dalla routine, io ho accettato. Ha trovato lavoro nel settore della ristorazione perciò io mancavo durante la settimana, lei il w.e. Siamo stati comunque una famiglia, i bimbi aiutavano me persino nelle piccole faccende domestiche. Quando si riusciva a stare tutti insieme o ad uscire per qualche cena ci godevamo la nostra reciproca presenza, come cosa insolita e bella, ci godevamo ogni momento insieme. Il vero problema è stato quando lei ha dovuto scegliere su proposta dei titolari del posto dove lavorava se impegnarsi ulteriormente per assumere nuove responsabilità, un ruolo più importante o no. Ha rifiutato, non sarebbe certo stato la fine del nostro matrimonio ma lei avvertiva che la cosa stava prendendo una piega che non le piaceva (parole sue).
Non ho mai cercato di imporle nessuna decisione, le ha sempre prese lei, io mi sono sempre fidato del suo "sentire", i ragazzi sono comunque cresciuti bene, nel senso che i giudizi su di loro sono sempre stati lusinghieri.
Credo che la cosa più importante sia sempre tenere presente il bene della piccola comunità, la famiglia, difronte alla nostra brama economica. La presenza con i figli significa anche, credo, coinvolgerli nel progetto di sentirsi mebri di qualcosa, i miei non si sono mai lamentati, anzi, quando mi aiutavano ad apparecchiare e a caricare la lavatrice si sentivano persino importanti.


----------



## Brunetta (6 Dicembre 2015)

spleen ha detto:


> Non è una faccenda secondaria, è il vero punto del problema, per quanto esistano delle professioni che oggettivamente impegnano lontano dalla famiglia.
> Alla nascita di mio figlio e mia figlia, la moglie ha deciso per un periodo di non lavorare, per seguire i bimbi, grazie al cielo io guadagnavo abbastanza. Quando sono stati grandicelli ha ripreso per sua volontà, sentiva il bisogno di applicarsi in qualcosa, di uscire dalla routine, io ho accettato. Ha trovato lavoro nel settore della ristorazione perciò io mancavo durante la settimana, lei il w.e. Siamo stati comunque una famiglia, i bimbi aiutavano me persino nelle piccole faccende domestiche. Quando si riusciva a stare tutti insieme o ad uscire per qualche cena ci godevamo la nostra reciproca presenza, come cosa insolita e bella, ci godevamo ogni momento insieme. Il vero problema è stato quando lei ha dovuto scegliere su proposta dei titolari del posto dove lavorava se impegnarsi ulteriormente per assumere nuove responsabilità, un ruolo più importante o no. Ha rifiutato, non sarebbe certo stato la fine del nostro matrimonio ma lei avvertiva che la cosa stava prendendo una piega che non le piaceva (parole sue).
> Non ho mai cercato di imporle nessuna decisione, le ha sempre prese lei, io mi sono sempre fidato del suo "sentire", i ragazzi sono comunque cresciuti bene, nel senso che i giudizi su di loro sono sempre stati lusinghieri.
> Credo che la cosa più importante sia sempre tenere presente il bene della piccola comunità, la famiglia, difronte alla nostra brama economica. La presenza con i figli significa anche, credo, coinvolgerli nel progetto di sentirsi mebri di qualcosa, i miei non si sono mai lamentati, anzi, quando mi aiutavano ad apparecchiare e a caricare la lavatrice si sentivano persino importanti.


Non vorrei andare O.T. ma si può spendere anche molto meno di quello che si ritiene indispensabile per dare ai figli più tempo davvero libero, più tempo per gli affetti e meno tempo organizzato


----------



## disincantata (6 Dicembre 2015)

bettypage ha detto:


> Io intendo dire che se padre e madre o entrambi dedicano 8/10 ore al proprio lavoro e "delegano" l'assistenza dei figli ad altri, i figli ne risentono secondo me.  (Ho amiche lavoratrici che vedono i mariti nel week and e il resto della settimana vivono fuori casa.)
> Viceversa se la madre si dedica esclusivamente a far la mamma/casalinga accantonando le sue aspirazioni professionali comincia ad aver insofferenza. Mi chiedo qual è il punto di equilibrio tra i due estremi. Parlo soprattutto degli anni relativi alla prima infanzia.



DIPENDE da che persone si e' e da come ci si  organizza.

Ho sempre lavorato a tempo pieno, mai a casa in malattia, 8 10 ore al giorno, uscivo alle 7.30 e rientravo verso le 18 18.30, 

3 figlie.

Una tata meravigliosa, attenta premurosa che adorano ancora oggi che sono grandi grandi.

NON penso sarebbero state meglio con me a casa e ringrazio il cielo di aver sempre lavorato.


----------



## bettypage (6 Dicembre 2015)

Personalmente non voglio sovraccaricare i nonni già impegnati assai con altri nipoti.
Quando parlo del sistema Italia lo faccio con cognizione di causa: Francia, Belgio, Olanda (senza parlar della Scandinavia)hanno un welfare che ce lo sogniamo. Il lavoro poi non è uno status symbol da esibire. Mio marito è molto in gamba nel suo lavoro e nella mentalità padronale della sua azienda gli è stato fatto presente più o meno velatamente che le sue 8 ore dimostrano scarsa devozione alla azienda per quanto ineccepibile il suo operato. (Poi si trova colleghe madri di famiglia che se ne stanno a cazzeggiare fino alle 20 per dimostrare "devozione" e questa è di nuovo un'anomalia italiana). Da qui la necessità di cambiare lavoro perché sente di dover crescere e doverlo fare ora.
Io per parte mia sono libero professionista, ho congelato la mia professione e mi pesa da morire per quanto i miei figli siano il BENE più prezioso. Insomma si è deciso di far" crescere"lavorativamente il marito perché ora le condizioni sono più favorevoli per lui. Ma poi come ha detto qualcuno più su i matrimoni possono finire e i figli cresceranno e la mia realizzazione professionale non so se sarà avvenuta. 
Concordo poi che ci siano lavori che ingombrano il privato ma credo che abbiano una valore così alto per la collettività che i famigliari che pagano pegno siano ripagati dall'orgoglio di sapersi figlio marito o moglie di costoro.


----------



## perplesso (6 Dicembre 2015)

domanda pratica: potresti lavorare da casa?    o è indispensabile uno studio esterno?


----------



## disincantata (6 Dicembre 2015)

bettypage ha detto:


> Personalmente non voglio sovraccaricare i nonni già impegnati assai con altri nipoti.
> Quando parlo del sistema Italia lo faccio con cognizione di causa: Francia, Belgio, Olanda (senza parlar della Scandinavia)hanno un welfare che ce lo sogniamo. Il lavoro poi non è uno status symbol da esibire. Mio marito è molto in gamba nel suo lavoro e nella mentalità padronale della sua azienda gli è stato fatto presente più o meno velatamente che le sue 8 ore dimostrano scarsa devozione alla azienda per quanto ineccepibile il suo operato. (Poi si trova colleghe madri di famiglia che se ne stanno a cazzeggiare fino alle 20 per dimostrare "devozione" e questa è di nuovo un'anomalia italiana). Da qui la necessità di cambiare lavoro perché sente di dover crescere e doverlo fare ora.
> Io per parte mia sono libero professionista, ho congelato la mia professione e mi pesa da morire per quanto i miei figli siano il BENE più prezioso. Insomma si è deciso di far" crescere"lavorativamente il marito perché ora le condizioni sono più favorevoli per lui. Ma poi come ha detto qualcuno più su i matrimoni possono finire e i figli cresceranno e la mia realizzazione professionale non so se sarà avvenuta.
> Concordo poi che ci siano lavori che ingombrano il privato ma credo che abbiano una valore così alto per la collettività che i famigliari che pagano pegno sono ripagati dall'orgoglio di sapersi figlio marito o moglie di costoro.



Se ho capito sei indecisa se dare priorita' al lavoro di tuo marito ed ai figli o lavorare pure tu?


----------



## Brunetta (6 Dicembre 2015)

bettypage ha detto:


> Personalmente non voglio sovraccaricare i nonni già impegnati assai con altri nipoti.
> Quando parlo del sistema Italia lo faccio con cognizione di causa: Francia, Belgio, Olanda (senza parlar della Scandinavia)hanno un welfare che ce lo sogniamo. Il lavoro poi non è uno status symbol da esibire. Mio marito è molto in gamba nel suo lavoro e nella mentalità padronale della sua azienda gli è stato fatto presente più o meno velatamente che le sue 8 ore dimostrano scarsa devozione alla azienda per quanto ineccepibile il suo operato. (Poi si trova colleghe madri di famiglia che se ne stanno a cazzeggiare fino alle 20 per dimostrare "devozione" e questa è di nuovo un'anomalia italiana). Da qui la necessità di cambiare lavoro perché sente di dover crescere e doverlo fare ora.
> Io per parte mia sono libero professionista, ho congelato la mia professione e mi pesa da morire per quanto i miei figli siano il BENE più prezioso. Insomma si è deciso di far" crescere"lavorativamente il marito perché ora le condizioni sono più favorevoli per lui. Ma poi come ha detto qualcuno più su i matrimoni possono finire e i figli cresceranno e la mia realizzazione professionale non so se sarà avvenuta.
> Concordo poi che ci siano lavori che ingombrano il privato ma credo che abbiano una valore così alto per la collettività che i famigliari che pagano pegno sono ripagati dall'orgoglio di sapersi figlio marito o moglie di costoro.


Se così è problemi non ne hai e hai già scelto.
Il welfare mi interessa che sia efficiente per le dipendenti dei centri commerciali più che per professionisti che possono pagare una babysitter.
Come ha fatto Disincantata si trova una buona tata.


----------



## bettypage (6 Dicembre 2015)

disincantata ha detto:


> Se ho capito sei indecisa se dare priorita' al lavoro di tuo marito ed ai figli o lavorare pure tu?


Diciamo che i figli sono in cima alle priorità per entrambi. Il marito avrebbe un percorso di carriera più certo, il mio ha variabili non ponderabili quindi per logica si è ragionato di dar spazio al marito. 

Rispondo a perplesso che non riesco a quotare
Casa o ufficio poco cambia se qualcuno non segue il piccolo. Il compromesso sarà un parte time che però avrà ripercussioni in termini qualitativi e quindi competitivi sulla professione


----------



## bettypage (6 Dicembre 2015)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Se così è problemi non ne hai e hai già scelto.
> Il welfare mi interessa che sia efficiente per le dipendenti dei centri commerciali più che per professionisti che possono pagare una babysitter.
> Come ha fatto Disincantata si trova una buona tata.


Ti garantisco che la dipendente ha più welfare di me. Io non ho malattia, ferie, disoccupazione , la maternità è commisurata al volume di affari e puoi facilmente immaginare che volumi possa aver una professionista ad inizio carriera. La baby sitter sarebbe economicamente svantaggiosa.


----------



## disincantata (6 Dicembre 2015)

bettypage ha detto:


> Diciamo che i figli sono in cima alle priorità per entrambi. Il marito avrebbe un percorso di carriera più certo, il mio ha variabili non ponderabili quindi per logica si è ragionato di dar spazio al marito.
> 
> Rispondo a perplesso che non riesco a quotare
> Casa o ufficio poco cambia se qualcuno non segue il piccolo. Il compromesso sarà un parte time che però avrà ripercussioni in termini qualitativi e quindi competitivi sulla professione


Ti auguro di trovare una tata come quella delle mie figlie e non ti accorgerai  neppure di lavorare.  

Molto meglio di una nonna, ne approfittano meno. Piu' autorevole. 

E non essendo ne tua mamma ne tua suocera nessun conflitto di nessun genere,


----------



## disincantata (6 Dicembre 2015)

bettypage ha detto:


> Ti garantisco che la dipendente ha più welfare di me. Io non ho malattia, ferie, disoccupazione , la maternità è commisurata al volume di affari e puoi facilmente immaginare che volumi possa aver una professionista ad inizio carriera. La baby sitter sarebbe economicamente svantaggiosa.



Non devi fare valutazioni economiche all'inizio.  Se tuo marito ha un ottimo lavoro tu investì nella tata anche per il tuo 'futuro' reddito.


----------



## Brunetta (6 Dicembre 2015)

bettypage ha detto:


> Ti garantisco che la dipendente ha più welfare di me. Io non ho malattia, ferie, disoccupazione , la maternità è commisurata al volume di affari e puoi facilmente immaginare che volumi possa aver una professionista ad inizio carriera. La baby sitter sarebbe economicamente svantaggiosa.


Guarda che capisco.

Ma tranquilla che la dipendente diritti ne ha pochi.
I figli sono una ricchezza della comunità e la società dovrebbe farsene carico per la propria tutela.
Purtroppo vi è una miopia diffusa che porta alla scelta, o alla non scelta, di politiche miopi.
Comprendo che questo non risolva i tuoi problemi e i tuoi dilemmi esistenziali.


----------



## perplesso (6 Dicembre 2015)

bettypage ha detto:


> Diciamo che i figli sono in cima alle priorità per entrambi. Il marito avrebbe un percorso di carriera più certo, il mio ha variabili non ponderabili quindi per logica si è ragionato di dar spazio al marito.
> 
> Rispondo a perplesso che non riesco a quotare
> Casa o ufficio poco cambia se qualcuno non segue il piccolo. Il compromesso sarà un parte time che però avrà ripercussioni in termini qualitativi e quindi competitivi sulla professione


non puoi resistere ancora un annetto, tanto che il più grandicello possa ambientarsi all'asilo e l'altro sarebbe quantomeno svezzato?

anch'io sono un autonomo e so che chiunque ha più welfare di me.     solo che a me il welfare non interesserebbe nemmeno tanto.    mi basterebbe che non mi mettesse i bastoni tra le ruote.

e credo valga anche per te.   credo che tu debba metterti a tavolino con tuo marito e vedere se economicamente ci state dentro con la tata suggerita da Disy.


----------



## Fiammetta (6 Dicembre 2015)

disincantata ha detto:


> Ti auguro di trovare una tata come quella delle mie figlie e non ti accorgerai  neppure di lavorare.
> 
> Molto meglio di una nonna, ne approfittano meno. Piu' autorevole.
> 
> E non essendo ne tua mamma ne tua suocera nessun conflitto di nessun genere,


Quoto la mia vicina di casa ha una tata  spettacolare, ormai è una componente della famiglia. L'alternativa sarebbe un nido forse più economico ma più rischioso in termini di malattie del bimbo, virus influenzali, malattie esantematiche ect ect


----------



## disincantata (6 Dicembre 2015)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Quoto la mia vicina di casa ha una tata  spettacolare, ormai è una componente della famiglia. L'alternativa sarebbe un nido forse più economico ma più rischioso in termini di malattie del bimbo, virus influenzali, malattie esantematiche ect ect



Come la mia, ancora oggi che le figlie sono grandi e  maggiorenni per loro   e' la nonna-nonna.

NON ho mai fatto conti perche' valeva oro, tenuta anche quando andavano  all'asilo, con comodo, le portava lei e le riprendeva  e pooi si sa che i bimbi piccoli si ammalano spesso, io poi ne avevo una delicatissima, che mi curava gia' in ospesale, e anche quando ero in maternita' veniva tutti i giorni.

Se sono affidabili e di famiglia valgono tantissimo  per i figli, si affezionano e non sentono assolutamente la  nostra mancanza.

Bisogna solo essere strasicuri di chi ci portiamo in casa.


----------



## Simy (6 Dicembre 2015)

Divì ha detto:


> Ho sempre pensato che alcune professioni e alcune carriere siano impegnative come matrimoni e famiglie. Volere entrambe le cose rasenta la bigamia......



sono d'accordo con te. io credo che ad un certo punto uno/a debba fare una scelta ben ponderata e decidere se dedicare la sua vita al lavoro, alle passioni o alla famiglia. purtroppo non si può avere tutto nella vita.


----------



## Carola (12 Dicembre 2015)

Tema x me scottante e terreno di discussioni in casa 
Io credo che il problema sia principalmente italiano
Mi occupo anche di welfare 
Le mie riunioni sono sempre con direttori del personale quindi il confronto è continuo 
In Italia c'è una mentalità presenzialista dove se esci alle 17.30 sei uno scansafatiche 
In molte realtà all estero invece se non finisci entro le 18 non sai concentrarti 
Qui fa figo uscire x ultimi come Marchionne che indice  riunioni alle 19di sera tra dirigenti certo ma non solo tra i primi livelli 

Mio marito adesso lavora all estero e pur essendo un manager di alto livello esce alle 18 !!
Qui non ne poteva più di ambiente di gente di leccapiedi 

Bettybcara anni fa io ho scelto di seguire mio marito all estero
Ho accantonato sogni di realizzazione ho fatto la mamma sono felice di aver dedicato tanto tempo e qualità ai piccoli 
Ho un gran rapporto con loro
Ma so solo io la fatica fatta per inserirmi nuovamente la Cacca che ho mangiato e quanto ho faticato per tornare al
Livello che meritavo ( 5 anni in cui ho riconciliato dal punto più basso)

Lo rifarei ? Non so
Forse cercherei una mediazione con mio marito diversa mentre all epoca ci sembrò logico che proseguisse lui che facesse il salto e che io mi fermassi x un po
tutto non si può avere forse se lui no fosse diventato dirigente ci saremo divisi i compiti meglio Non so

Io all epoca pensai che fosse corretto non far crescere i figli dalla tata cosa che ho poi avuto ma anni dopo è come tappabuchi non avendo i nonni nemmeno uno 
Tra lei e asili e un lavoro che posso in parte org da me c'è l ho fatta ma a che costi !!
Costi che con due stipendi medi non puoi permetterti oltretutto perché una tata costa soptutto se
Messa in regola !

Adesso mi ritrovo con marito via che vedo ogni due settimane se non tre guadagna molto bene io discretamente ho una signora tutto il giorno in modo che io lavoro e segue i figli nelle attività extra e a scuola
Mediamente torno a casa alle 19/ 20 con loro a turno avendone tre e li seguo bene trovando casa cena tutto in ordine insomma sono tutta x loro 

Ho una. Vita agiata è un lavoro che amo ed è già tanto ma mi manca un marito presente con cui condividere e abbracciarmi la sera 
Rinuncerei a buona parte  di entrate sue ma forse è tardi
Pensavano di poter gestire tutto con filgli piccolini e noi innamorati invece lui è cresciuto fin  troppo lavoratuvamente chiedendomi tanto ( dandomi tanto anche lui ma
In termini di agiatezza non affettivi anzi x quello poco ma li entrano in gioco  limiti suoi non solo dovuti alla cari riera )

Io credo Sia o meglio sarebbe sano un giusto equilibrio in cui ci si sostiene reciprocamente anche nella crescita professionale a meno che uno  dei due non preferisca stare a casa 
Io casalinga non sarei felice lo so.
Ma come vedi Tutto no. Non Si può avere appunto


----------



## bettypage (14 Dicembre 2015)

Vedi Cartolaio spero di star investendo sul futuro. Spero che seguire i bambini così piccoli possa servire a farli diventare adolescenti amati e adulti sereni. Mi colpì un'intervista fatta ad un'infermiera che seguiva pazienti terminali e tra i rimpianti ricorrenti di costoro c era quello di non aver goduto il tempo dei figli.


----------



## Carola (14 Dicembre 2015)

bettypage ha detto:


> Vedi Cartolaio spero di star investendo sul futuro. Spero che seguire i bambini così piccoli possa servire a farli diventare adolescenti amati e adulti sereni. Mi colpì un'intervista fatta ad un'infermiera che seguiva pazienti terminali e tra i rimpianti ricorrenti di costoro c era quello di non aver goduto il tempo dei figli.


Infatti se puoi farlo fai bene
Io non mi sono pentita dello stare con i miei figli ma forse avrei potuto evitare di licenziarmi 

Io sono convinta che una mamma serena sia importantissima per loro è a questo punto sta a noi capire cosa ci rende persone migliori che sappiano trasmettere benessere indipendentemente se casalinghe manager artiste ...

Devo dire x ora che i miei figli sono personcine forti e serene
Soptutto la femmina che x le donne e in età critica abbiamo uno splendido rapporto 

Anche il papà lontano x ora è dico x ora pare non avere minato nulla forse perché lui è molto presente con loro qnd c'è e giornalmente si confrontano x scelte pasticci grazie a Skype 
Non è il massimo ma io che temevo x loro devo dire mi sono ricreduta sulle capacità che hanno i ragazzi se intorno sentono clima positivo

In questo siamo bravi io e mio marito come copia genitoriale andiamo alla grande
Sul resto ehm...

Baci in bocca al lupo e vedrai che se sei serena i bimbi crescono e crescono bene

Un abbraccio


----------



## bettypage (14 Dicembre 2015)

Carola ha detto:


> Infatti se puoi farlo fai bene
> Io non mi sono pentita dello stare con i miei figli ma forse avrei potuto evitare di licenziarmi
> 
> Io sono convinta che una mamma serena sia importantissima per loro è a questo punto sta a noi capire cosa ci rende persone migliori che sappiano trasmettere benessere indipendentemente se casalinghe manager artiste ...
> ...


Grazie Carola! Ma mi sa che qui bisogna esser equilibristi esperti e fortunati a non far danni a se stessi, alla coppia e alla famiglia. Ad ogni modo la mia precarietà lavorativa pregressa non mi ha fatto saltare grandi piani. Ritornerò in carreggiata con calma e mi godrò le mie piccole canaglie ancora un pochino. Nel frattempo chissà che non si aprano nuove prospettive


----------



## Brunetta (14 Dicembre 2015)

Carola ha detto:


> Infatti se puoi farlo fai bene
> Io non mi sono pentita dello stare con i miei figli ma forse avrei potuto evitare di licenziarmi
> 
> Io sono convinta che una mamma serena sia importantissima per loro è a questo punto sta a noi capire cosa ci rende persone migliori che sappiano trasmettere benessere indipendentemente se casalinghe manager artiste ...
> ...


chissà che fiato il lupo!


----------

